# Fly Box Give-Away( and the winner is.....)



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2012)

We just completed a fly swap in the fly fishin forum. We had some extra flies and the swap participants decided to do a fly box give-away to some member of Woody's. All you need to do to be added to the drawing is post a comment in this thread. The dead line will be March 15th at 7pm. Shortly after that date/time,I will draw a winner. Here is the prize.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2012)

I will be the first to say thanks for the chance at some great looking flies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Love to have a chance at those! Thanks!


----------



## Matt A (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the chance PM!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet looking flies.  Please add me


----------



## Backcountry (Feb 26, 2012)

add me...thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love a chance to win,Thank You!


----------



## one_shot (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, for a chance!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 26, 2012)

add me Thanks!!!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 26, 2012)

That's cool, add my name also.
Thanks

John I.


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the chance! Add my name also...


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, please add my name also.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow nice gesture. I need to start participating in the swaps. Count me in.


----------



## willc2412 (Feb 26, 2012)

Those look good


----------



## HTRDNCK (Feb 26, 2012)

Me too please


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2012)

add me, thanks!


----------



## guitarman64 (Feb 26, 2012)

add me in


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 26, 2012)

just started going to a new church, 2 men are fly fishing guides.  be proud to pull that little box out on a trip with them. thanks


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome gesture. Count me in.
Thanks


----------



## hump1977 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Flys*

That my friend is some mighty fine looking flys. Count me in to.   Thanks


----------



## blues brother (Feb 26, 2012)

Getting my fly rod out in the morning and clean her up to get ready for the new flies!!
Thanks David!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 26, 2012)

Them would look good a bouncin' off the head waters of the chatooga, too !!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Feb 26, 2012)

i'd rather have a bunch of those things in your avatar, but, the fly box would be nice, too...lol


----------



## Papercuts (Feb 26, 2012)

they loook nice. would really like to put them to good use.


----------



## gobbler getter (Feb 26, 2012)

real nice!! add me in  thanks


----------



## merc123 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll throw my name in.  I don't fly fish but if any of ya'll have a child that is getting a start in it I'd like to donate it to them if I win.   Just shoot me a PMif I win and if you have a child


----------



## bpryor (Feb 26, 2012)

man those are some great lookin flies.and id be proud to pull that box out anywhere! add me please.


----------



## 93yj242 (Feb 26, 2012)

Some nice looking flies!!! Thanks for the chance to own some new flies


----------



## fredw (Feb 26, 2012)

David, I would be proud to fish with those....thanks to all for the opportunity.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2012)

very cool...


----------



## GABowhuntr (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you for the chance at such a generous offer - please put my name in the hat!

Thanks!


----------



## steve campbell (Feb 26, 2012)

Please add my name, thanks


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 26, 2012)

Add me to the list, Thanks for the kindness


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 26, 2012)

Real nice add me please


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2012)

Heck yeah PM! I'd love to win that box and fish those flies for opening day...


----------



## biker13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Please add my name and thanks.


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 26, 2012)

im in, thanks


----------



## breampole (Feb 26, 2012)

add me to the list.  good lookin flys


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 26, 2012)

*Give away*

Put my name in, too, please. Thanks!


----------



## yanknga (Feb 26, 2012)

would be great to try these on the Hootch


----------



## donald-f (Feb 26, 2012)

Please put me in. Love to fly fish.


----------



## spotco2 (Feb 27, 2012)

This is awesome!

I'm in.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

Put me in coach, I ready to play.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 27, 2012)

Sign me up!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RNC (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW   whata great giveaway ....Im in 2 !  ..  ;]


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2012)

I would be honored to have a chance.Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 27, 2012)

Shoot yea! I'll take a shot at that!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 27, 2012)

Very generous. Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Dean (Feb 27, 2012)

*Nice*

please throw me in the hat too...thanks!


----------



## burtman725 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in...Thanks!!


----------



## FishEd927 (Feb 27, 2012)

Choose me! thanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet flies Batman. Thanks for the opportunity guys.


----------



## evan m (Feb 27, 2012)

Please add me!!


----------



## STX HUNTER (Feb 27, 2012)

Great looking box and flies. Add me in, Thanks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the chance. Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## coltday (Feb 27, 2012)

Good lookin' flies! Count me in


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Feb 27, 2012)

Would love those. I'm in


----------



## Burger74 (Feb 27, 2012)

please throw my name in the hat too...thanks!


----------



## kayaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Count me in please, Sir.


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Great looking flies


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome looking flies.  Thanks for the chance.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 27, 2012)

*Yea*

YEA.......Add my name and thanks


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work!!!


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Feb 27, 2012)

count me in please!


----------



## EGlock86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where do we go to win one of your fatties ....jk...im in


----------



## Reelcool (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to try those at the Hooch!  Thanks!


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Feb 28, 2012)

*Fly box giveaway*

That is a sweet looking bunch of flies-I'm in
Thanks


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 28, 2012)

pm please put me in the drawing and thanks to the guys who donated the flies


----------



## dmiles (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## secondseason (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity, add my name to the hat please.


----------



## farm7729 (Feb 28, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## valkrod (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, would like to have chance to win.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 28, 2012)

Add me in please.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd love an opportunity to give fly fishing a whirl.  Thanks David!


----------



## Lightnrod (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in ,thanks!


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice collection, count me in. Thanks!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2012)

Add me too please.  Thanks for the chance - they look great!


----------



## southgaoriginal (Feb 28, 2012)

love a chance


----------



## caneboarder8088 (Feb 28, 2012)

count me in! thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 29, 2012)

All above are added. Plenty of time to get on board.


----------



## DFB (Feb 29, 2012)

PM, Thanks for the offer, count me in. I was thinkin' I'd never get to the end of the post.


----------



## bruceg (Feb 29, 2012)

Those look good! Much nicer than my learner's set. Count me in!


----------



## TNBIRD (Feb 29, 2012)

I am in thanks!!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cool and nice of you. Count me in!


----------



## alan (Mar 1, 2012)

Put me in, thanks!


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd love to be part of it.  Nice flies.

FF


----------



## VF201JC (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks!  And thanks for the chance to see so many different Avatars!


----------



## 73fordxlt (Mar 2, 2012)

Count me in!! thanks!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 3, 2012)

Very good of you to do this. Thanks


----------



## crokseti (Mar 3, 2012)

Please add my name to the drawing. I'm really gearing up to start using my flyrods more this year. I got a great starter selection of flies from an online auction just before Christmas
 and this would put me over the top. Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 5, 2012)

Still plenty of time to get in on this.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 6, 2012)

Those are some great looking flies! I would love to bave a chance at them! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Superdutch (Mar 6, 2012)

*Please count me in!*

Thanks!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 6, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks for this generous opportunity!!!


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great looking flies. Please count me in !


----------



## onedude (Mar 6, 2012)

Please  add my name to the drawing. Thanks for chance.
D. Adams
Jn.3:16


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 7, 2012)

Please count me in!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 7, 2012)

Lucky 99.  Count me in please


----------



## FredBearYooper (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm In!


----------



## seeker (Mar 8, 2012)

Please add my name, thanks.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 9, 2012)

Add My Name And THANKS!!


----------



## turkey foot (Mar 10, 2012)

Good looking box of flies, I'm in.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking box, put me in the hat!!!!


----------



## cotton top (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing in your pleasure, please include me.


----------



## R1150R (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 12, 2012)

Add me please.
Thanks for the opportunity to win a fine looking set of flies.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2012)

Couple more days until I draw!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 15, 2012)

Few more hours left. I will draw when I get home tonite, and may be a little later than I intended. I will only add those that post prior to 7pm however.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 15, 2012)

The winner is...................... 






















HTRDNCK  

congrats


----------



## HTRDNCK (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you goes to the folks that contributed to the box from the fishing forum. The flies will be prized in my collection. This warm weather has my trout fishing fever at a pitch! Now new flies! Life is Great!

Thank you Thank you

God Bless you all!


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Mar 15, 2012)

Please add me...thank you for the chance


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations sir,and Paymaster nice jester on your part


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 16, 2012)

congrats HTRDNCK


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks for a chance at some awsome flys     Congratulations htrdnck!!


----------

